# Finlay Motorsports Name Change



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*GRAND AMERICAN ROLEX SERIES TEAM ANNOUNCES NAME CHANGE - TEN MOTORSPORTS BECOMES FINLAY MOTORSPORTS*

With several exciting announcements about the future of the team upcoming, Finlay/Ten Motorsports has decided to consolidate its operations under a single name -- Finlay Motorsports.

"We're working on some big things that will take this team to a new level and we want to make sure there is no possibility of confusion in the minds of our sponsors and fans," says Finlay. "I'm proud to be part of this tremendous group of people...and I want my name right out in front to demonstrate my commitment to the future of this team."

Since the beginning of the 2005 Grand American Road Racing Association season, the team has campaigned its #19 Air Force Reserve / Make-A-Wish Foundation / Commercial Defeasance BMW Riley Daytona Prototype co-driven by Michael McDowell and Memo Gidley under the Ten Motorsports banner.

The #60 Make-A-Wish / Commercial Defeasance BMW M3 GS driven by McDowell and Rob Finlay raced under the Finlay Motorsports name.

Now, both cars will race under the Finlay Motorsports banner, and the change will be reflected in all aspects of the team's image materials, including signage on the cars, team uniforms, pit equipment, etc.

The Finlay Motorsports team has steadily, and spectacularly, improved its qualifying and race results since the beginning of the 2005 season. The third race of the year, the Ferrari Maserati 400 at California Speedway, produced the team's strongest showing to date, including qualifying 7th, leading 22 laps of the 86 lap event and setting the fastest race lap.

The Finlay Motorsports team will make its first appearance under the new name at the U.S. Sports Car Invitational at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca, April 29 - May 1.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Can't wait to see the Grand Am Cup and Rolex cars at Laguna Seca :thumbup:


----------

